# Walt's Hobby Onroad results 12/23/06



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

1/12 Stock Onroad A Main

1. 58 8:05.08 Rob Stillwell
2. 56 8:08.53 Matt Levy
3. 55 8:05.69 Dave Gruel BU
4. 50 8:00.92 Dan Levy
5. 50 8:07.87 George Silliman
6. 39 8:06.84 Dave Solomon
7. 34 4:24.28 Jeff Dayger TQ
8. 33 5:32.08 Tony Buffa

1/12 Stock Onroad B Main

1. 59 8:05.51 Dave Gruel
2. 48 8:07.55 Jason Haag
3. 46 8:03.71 Paul Webb
4. 13 2:09.83 Todd Ferguson


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

holy crap you posted the results


----------

